# CAE Prevention?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to raise all our kids on a CAE prevention program (all our goats have tested neg for CAE, but these are dairy animals and I believe it's best to raise on prevention despite the test results) but I don't have the money for a pasteurizer right now. Is there any way to heat treat the milk without using a pasteurizer? Could you cook it in a pot on the oven?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You can do it on the stove but you have to be careful to heat to the right degrees and not more not less. Heating evenly so as to not get hot spots and spoil any. You do know that pasteurizing kills all the good along with any bad.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's what I thought 



freedomstarfarm said:


> You do know that pasteurizing kills all the good along with any bad.


We have some does that were raised on prevention and they are just as big as the dam raised ones. Very healthy. :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not saying it is bad. What I feed bottle babies is powdered goats milk so I am sure that it has been pasteurized also. I just wanted to be sure you knew. I had soon asking me about pasteurizing to remove bad stuff fro the milk before they drank it they did not realize that it also removed good things. Like in cows milk from the store they add back in good vitamins and stuff since the pasteurization removes it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The powdered goats milk at least has good bacteria added back into it. Pasteurized milk has no good bacteria at all. So you may want to add some to it. Also, I would heat treat your colostrum in two batches in case one goes bad cause I've heard it's pretty easy to make it clumpy.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Pasteurizing milk is no biggey.... I do it in my big stock pot 

Heat to 165°, hold for 15 seconds. I put blue food coloring in it afterwards so the raw milk we drink doesn't accidently get fed to the babies.

Heat treating colostrum is a pain. It's more fragile. If you go over temp a smidge on pasteurizing milk, it's no biggey.... Do that with colstrum & you get a pot of useless pudding.

I heat treat in a stainless steel double boiler. Colostrum must be heated to 135° & no higher than 140° & you must stay in that temp range for one hour. Don't skimp on time, don't let it go below 135° or above 140°.

I practiced with water until I found out how best to do it in my kitchen. I have an annoying electric stove (miss my gas stove).... 1st I tried just staying with the pot for an hour.... Took 15 seconds to let the dogs out & when I came back it was 142°. 

Add to my stupid, smooth top electric burners, my oven can't be set any lower than 200°.

What I ended up doing was I heated a separate pan of water to 140°. Poured that water into a nice metal thermos & let it sit (lid on) in the sink. I set my oven to preheat to 200°, but turned it off when it hit 145°. While my oven is sitting warm (cooling down while I'm doing other things), & my metal thermos is sitting with hot water in it, I heated another batch of my practice colostrum (water) in my double boiler. Got it to 138°, dumped the hot water from the thermos, poured in my practice "colostrum", sealed the lid tightly & placed in the warm oven.

Set the timer for 1 hour, & then shook it up & tested them temp, came back 137° after an hour. 

I'm happy I practiced on water as colostrum is just too valuable to waste....

My process may be convulted, but in my annoying, dysfunctional kitchen it worked & the only thing I purchased was a nice digital thermometer that clips to the side of the pan.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, last year we added keifer (made from grains, not a culture) to the bottles & the kids thrived! One kid my mom bought was malnurished, dehydrated, loaded with coccidia & had puemonia! Drugged him up & fought to save him.... Once the worst was over he was still puney & not growing well.... 3 days of keifer added to his bottle & he was a new kid! 

We have grains that we only use pasteurized milk on just so we can add it to bottles for all the probiotics it contains. I've asked, but never got a straight answer on whether or not keifer made with raw milk can have CAE, dunno if the virus would survive the process or not, so to be safe, we pasteurize the milk used in the babies Keifer, and have separate grains for us that we use raw milk on.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks LoneStarChic  I will bookmark this topic so I can remember the temps. We are officially raising all our babies on a CAE prevention program!!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Another question, how long does it take to cool?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

RunAround said:


> The powdered goats milk at least has good bacteria added back into it. Pasteurized milk has no good bacteria at all. So you may want to add some to it. Also, I would heat treat your colostrum in two batches in case one goes bad cause I've heard it's pretty easy to make it clumpy.


That is a really good point about them adding the good stuff back in. I do remember reading that now on the Myenberg goat milk info.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

It doesn't take very long to cool, unless you are doing a ton. I do all our milk in a big pot.


----------

